# repairng Watts laundry room shut off valve



## RoyGBiv (Aug 22, 2010)

Nothing like answering my own question, but I thought I would put this out there if anyone else has an issue. 

First this relates only to the specific single lever valve in the attachment. It comes as one piece, but the front screws attach to the rear elbows, so there are essentially 3 pieces. The rear elbows are soldered to the copper inlet pipes. The valve assembly then simply screws onto these two elbows.

In my case I was concerned because those elbows pointed down unlike the picture. I found when I bought a new one that they actually can point in any direction which allows the inlet pipes to come from above, below, sides, etc. 

Although the valve assembly can actually be taken completely apart, I decided for the $25 I spent, it would just be easier to replace it. I turned off the house water supply and removed the laundry hoses. Then I removed the two front screws. This allowed the valve assembly to be pulled off the elbows. I left the old elbows in place and just replaced the O rings on the elbows with the new ones. Then I put the new valve assembly in place and screwed in the new screws with their O rings. I tightened everything and turned the water back on. No leaks. I attached the laundry hoses and turned it on. No leaks again. I ran a load of laundry and everything is working fine.

So, a replacement was definitely worth it and very easily done.

SMK


----------

